# Need assitance about GSD's



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Without getting to much into whats going on but it appears that my landlord is against me having Blitz due to the fact that he is a German Shepherd and that she believe Shepherds are very dangerous dogs etc... Basically a Pit Bull myth and we all know that. I notified them of the puppy 3 weeks before he arrived and they did not say anything till this week (2 weeks after having Blitz)

I have other ways to fight this especially since Blitz is on his way to becoming a service dog and I have all the applicable paperwork for that and since I am a DAV and mobility being my main disability. I am protected by the ADA and he is already signed up for K9 Good Conduct and the breeder has also decided to help me; this is a very light version of what I am going through. Never mind that King also lived here and was also a German Shepherd; its just the woman (new manager) has it out for me. Its easy to prove and it not like I'm a child crying wolf, I have even looked at my lease and no where does it say anything about dangerous dogs etc; but what I am going to do is prove how stupid this woman really is should they decide to do the court route.

What I know after years of training dogs is that majority of the bites are actually from smaller breeds because no one is worried about a 3 or 4 pound terror and most individuals laugh it off. I also know from research that around 10-15% of all service dogs are GSD's and the majority being Labs. 

Does anyone here actually train dogs for service dogs here as a living or something of that capacity or know of research that can be quoted on the net with this material? I have done many searches via Google and there is loads of great stuff out there and I would love to know from other owners also. 

I have done other battles similar to this and was fired by a certain IT Company after 9 months of service and the reason being was all my hospital appointments; it took me 2 years of research and keeping this case alive and going against real attorneys who didn't really look at me other than a stupid *******. Well this ******* is a Retired Airforce NCO who's service connected disability's prevented me from staying in the military longer than I actually wanted too stay in. The end result is not only did I win the case, I am driving a (it was new at the time) 2008 Ford Mustang and this employer was heavily fined by the state of Mississippi and also received fines through the Feds and the ADA. 

So any help about the breed, its usage as a service dog or anything you might know about that will help me embarrass these company just like I did the former company would be very much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

23 views and not one reply?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think maybe your post is in the wrong section, so I'm going to move it to the GUide, service, therapy section,,I'm thinking you'll get better hits there..


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont think its an ideal situation if your landlord is not on board with the pupster. Keeping them hostage because of your disabilty does just that...causes bad feelings. Move to a place that understands your needs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> So any help about the breed, its usage as a service dog or anything you might know about that will help me embarrass these company just like I did the former company would be very much appreciated.


I will try to help you so you are able to receive your civil and legal rights but not to help you embarrass anyone.

First, are you renting an apartment in a building with four of less units, does the landlord live in one, any government subsidy? Renting a house?
All of this has a bearing on which housing law you can look at.

You say you are having a problem with the manager. Why not go directly to the owner of the property and discuss the situation with them?

And remember, you mentioned that your Blitz is a puppy so that he would not be considered a SD at this time and as such you would not be under the protection of the DOJ (ADA) concerning Blitz. 

I tried to look up to see if your state addresses the issue of a SDIT and was not able to find anything. Chances are even if it does there would not be anything in there concerning a service dog prospect or a SDIT. 

Now for my own knowledge, what is K9 Good Conduct? Is that a local dog obedience school or a local service dog training group? 

From the info that you have posted I would (in my opinion) look over the lease and discuss it with the owner and not the manager and base your concern on the fact that your lease allows pets but does not have breed or size restrictions. From your post I don't see where *at this time* your Blitz is legally anything more than a pet of a disabled person. 

I am not a lawyer and do not give out legal advice only my opinion.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually the apartment is a series of 10 bldg with 20 apartments in each bldg. and I have been here 5 years since Katrina. My original place was basically destroyed and rather than go through this again I decided to rent.

I have tried to discuss this with them and I don't know what I have done; if anything at all but she has it out for me. I stay to myself work at home and rarely leave. Bills payed on time and never any issues or complaints. 

I have a few lawyers as clients and they have gone over the lease and their claims have no basis especially in the German Shepherd being dangerous. The lease specifically states if its not wrote in the actual lease it is not legal or binding. I have sent emails to them asking to make this just go away and have been very polite and try to be very much a gentleman although not only does she refuse its does not appear to be going anywhere but downhill. I have less than 2 months left on the current lease and will move if need be just wanted to stay one final year then purchase a house once my daughter graduates college. Hopefully it will not go this route but one thing I do know is I would rather be prepared as much as possible prior than wait till I find out it is going to court. 

Just a nasty thing they pulled this week; and sad thing is I spoke with the Reg Mgr about this a few weeks prior to Blitz and there was no issues then. So I am very confused and their flip flopping does not help.


Thank you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

TJ, knows much more about this stuff than me, but to bad you didn't get in writing the "ok" to have Blitz when there were no issues about him. It probably would have helped immensely at this point.

Good luck to you


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I agree, np if it needs to be resolved in court so be it


----------

